
Ask HN: I got email asking to approve member to Facebook group,but I'm Not admin - masonic
I just got an email of the form:<p><pre><code>  (name) asked to join (Facebook Public Group name)
</code></pre>
... which is a genuine email from Facebook and not a phish (the clickable links are all genuine facebook.com URLs).<p>I am a mere member of this group and am not, and never have been, an admin.  (Not that there&#x27;s anything wrong with that.)<p>The link underlying the &quot;Respond to Request&quot; button  brought me to the genuine &quot;Member requests&quot; page with this one request as its lone item.<p>I&#x27;ve never seen this failure before.  It&#x27;s not a meaningful &quot;breach&quot; <i>in itself</i>, but if it indicates a broader defect in Facebook&#x27;s auth process, yikes.
======
4d66ba06
My understanding is this is a setting for groups where Facebook allows the
group to be set up to allow regular members approve new ones vs requiring the
admin to do it. I believe it is up to the admin to change this.

------
LifeQuestioner
tell facebook

